# Calpol/Medised allergy?



## KT (May 18, 2002)

Hi Jeanette - hope you and your girls are well? 

Just a quick query about calpol and medised. I have tried both with James and after each attempt he throws up - I had put this down to simply not liking the taste and making himself gag after it. So instead I usually use Nurofen for children with him (which he is fine with) or tixiylix. 

However, I tried the medised again today (haven't used it with him for a while) and he took it fine and proceeded to have his lunch so I thought great he likes it now! 
But he threw up everything at the end of the meal.
He has a cold and a bad cough (saw doc today who said it hadn't infected his chest) but hasn't been vomiting at all until this. 
I was just wondering if this vomiting after these 2 medicines could be an allergic reaction as opposed to him not liking it? 
Sure I am just being paranoid and will stick to the nurofen in future - altho had heard that ibuprofen can damage the stomach - is this true?

Thanks for your time.
love
Kerry

PS His twin takes these medicines with no bother


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

It could be an allergy so try and aviod. Maybe try again next time he needs it and see what happens.

Try sticking with either calpol or medised so that you can see which one it is.

Ibuprofen can damage the stomach..but this is with long term regular use. With children you are giving adhoc single doses so its abit different.

Jxx


----------



## KT (May 18, 2002)

Thanks for your speedy reply jeanette.
I really appreciate the time you take
love
Kerry


----------

